# H&k usp 9mm ; 9 factory mags



## BlackCloud (Oct 12, 2012)

I am selling an hk usp 9mm full size. It comes with 9 factory 10 rounds magazines, one owner, factory case. Asking 1150.00 
Call or text 8016904283 to talk or for pictures


----------



## BlackCloud (Oct 12, 2012)

Bump


----------

